# M.S.C. Bollin Manchester ship canal



## boro (Sep 6, 2011)

I am currently researching the family tree. My grandfather, George Arthur Hooper (b. 1874, d 1933 ) was, I believe, captain of a dredger , the M.S.C. Bollin(built in 1924), on the Manchester Ship canal. Does anyone have any info. about him or the dredger, or,indeed, what became of the ship?

Many thanks, in anticipation of any info. anyone can supply !


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Boro
The following website gives some details:
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=135

Rob


----------



## philaine (Oct 29, 2013)

George Arthur Hooper was my great grandfather. I have some information about him as I am also researching my family tree.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Small world! I'm no relation to George Arthur Hooper, but I come from the Boro. Welcome to SN Boro and Philaine.

John T


----------

